# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  What do you feed your crestie?

## Kagez28

i just wanted to throw this out there to see what everyone likes to feed their crested gecko.  if crickets how often?

----------


## ZEKESMOM

My 2 always have a dish of gcd and one gets crickets every day because he eats them...the other will only eat them once or twice a week.

----------


## Sausage

Just CGD for mine.  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

mine get crickets once, sometimes twice per week. the rest of their diet is cgd. i recently started a colony of lateralis roaches, which once they are producing quickly enough, may be added to their diet.

----------


## Rapture

I try to keep CGD available at all times, and I feed 6-12 crickets once a week.

----------


## mlededee

> I try to keep CGD available at all times, and I feed 6-12 crickets once a week.


sounds like one fat, happy gecko!   :Razz:

----------


## frankykeno

Ack mine is a picky eater but when Sprocket decides to eat he prefers mealies over crickets.  He always has CGD and another small dish with some peach baby food in his enclosure....sometimes he'll eat...sometimes he won't.  Em is kindly sending me some new diet to try with him and I'm currently searching for a good supplier of phoenix worms to try those with my picky boy.

----------


## monk90222

Mine get CGD everyday and a few dozen medium crickets every 2 weeks. On ocassion they get papaya baby food for a treat.

----------


## Kagez28

well know that i got my cricket supplies and little critter keeper for them, i can start buying in bulk and not 6-8 from the pet store every week.  i plan on giving grendel crickets every 4 days, with cgd in between.  if i can find a nice local supplier of phoenix worms i would like to throw those in once a week, but so far no luck.

i want my guy (if he turns out to be one) to be a nice healthy fat gecko  :Smile:

----------


## fishmommy

hold on everyone!  am I to understand that you don't HAVE to feed crickets to cresties?

I would love to keep cresties but have avoided them because I thought that crickets were necessary (and I HATE crickets!).

wow...this could be a life-altering bit of information for me  :Dancing Carrot:  
I better go read up on some crestie caresheets  :Embarassed:

----------


## ADEE

hallo gets the crested gecko diet only... i have offered the crickets and even meal worms and hes uninterested and i have to fish them out of his enclosure.

----------


## Envied Reptiles

I have well over a houndred cresteds and the vast majority have eaten noting but crested gecko diet for years. On a rare occasion I will feed hatchlings/ juvis crickets and or roaches , but this is a rarety and only done for a few exceptional animals that I am trying to put weight on.

But, yes they can survive and thrive on c.g.d. alone , Ive raised hatchling to breeding adults feeding them nothing but c.g.d. , and I only feed my colony every third day.

----------


## Envied Reptiles

Should have double checked the dates on the post, didnt realize this was so old, somehow it showed up on the "current topics" thing, whoops. :Smile:

----------


## djansen

mine get cgd in baby food and crickets every once in a while.

One of my geckos actually attacks the spoon lol.

----------


## crusher

my pair eat repashy 2 part diet and get crickets when the pet store has ones there that are actually still good. i usually go and theyre all smashed and stuff.... pisses me off but they seem to love the repashy.

----------


## crusher

whoops sorry i forgot that this is not supposed to have foul language.

----------


## dr del

Hi Crusher,

You have about 9 minutes to edit any post that you make - and if anything triggers the censors it is fairly important to do so as it is an infractable offense.

Since it was within time I edited this one for you.  :Smile: 

After this it's the frozen salmon.  :Fishslap:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Colin Vestrand

mine simply love CGD so much that there's not much reason to feed them crickets... i do every now and then just for fun, but i don't do so on a regular basis.

----------


## SilverWolf

For my past Crested Geckos I was mainly feeding CGD with a few crickets here and there. I was not going to feed anything but CGD to my new little baby but it has been showing an interest in wanting them.  My boyfriend has been wiggling his finger by his enclosure and the little gecko has been leaping at him like he was trying to catch it.  So either it wants some crickets or it's just an attack crestie.  :Very Happy:   I'll probably get some pin heads today to see what happens.

----------


## sweetcheeks

I just got my crestie a few days ago..... but for now its just the Repashy CGD.  When I go to petsmart I'll start looking for pinhead crickets cause it's too small for anything bigger IMO.  So i'll probably feed crickets once a month or something just as a treat.

----------


## Aneesa's Muse

My gang gets CGD regularly ..as a staple... and a few B. dubia roaches, depending on age (more frequently for the little kids.. less for the big girls).

I don't like the noise or the smell of crickets...  :Razz:

----------


## crazy4reptiles88

Mine use to eat crickets but isn't intrested in crickets anymore because I always have to take them out now!! So he eats strickly crested gecko diet.
                   Melissa

----------


## blackcrystal22

CGD Only, and Phoenix worms if he'll take them.. but so far no luck. I'm not having luck feeding my geckos. My crested gecko, I never see eat and the GCD never moves.. He doesn't react to any moving food. I dab his mouth every other day with a little GCD for him to lick off though.

My youngest leopard gecko won't eat unless I entice her to do so.. and even then I have to open her mouth a little and put it in for her to start to eat it. 

Silly geckos..

----------


## George1994

Does anyone feed their Gecko Locust?

----------


## kir.davis

> hold on everyone!  am I to understand that you don't HAVE to feed crickets to cresties?
> 
> I would love to keep cresties but have avoided them because I thought that crickets were necessary (and I HATE crickets!).
> 
> wow...this could be a life-altering bit of information for me  
> I better go read up on some crestie caresheets



I am new to the Crestie world but based on my reading, you don't have to feed crickets as long as you feed the gcd.  The crickets and other insects do add some nice nutrition though which will help make your gecko "fat and happy."  They will grow bigger and stronger.  I don't think I can do crickets again,  I had a very bad experience where one cricket kept attacking my gecko even though it was gut loaded for 2 days prior and I have my gecko in a separate feeding tank so no crickets get left behind.  Needless to say, my gecko did not like this and I am not sure her will eat crickets after this.  I'm thinking of dubias, or some sort of worm.  1. they freak me out less and 2. I do not believe they will attack my gecko.  I need to do more research on that though.

----------

